# Technology Hurtles On



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Electronics seems to be moving on from the triode valve at quite a pace.

https://youtube.com/embed/rVlhMGQgDkY?rel=0


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I guess the guy with the pokie-pokie stick is determined to make us extinct even more quickly than Stephen Hawking suggested.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

It's a wonder the bloke with the hockey stick didn't get that 10lb box wrapped round his earhole!

Looks like they still need a triode valve - the robot walks like he has one stuck up his exhaust pipe.

John T


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

What I found interesting was the robot's ability to recover when it stumbled crossing the snowy terrain. Strikes me that calls for some pretty impressive software as well as hardware.

As for the guy with the hockey stick ? I think the word 'terminated' could play some part in his future. [=P]


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

I think they are training the robot to start work on Christmas deliveries at Sports Direct. (Jester)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Clever stuff with the Robot instead of blowing a fuse at the chap who was poking it with the Hockey Stick it walked out.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Give that little fellah a "phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range" and I suspect that chap is going to need a good proctologist to get his hockey stick back.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Come off it, it's really a bloke in a fancy suit !
(I also think D Trump is a great bloke and yes the moon is made of green cheese)
And while I'm at it the Marconi ALERT was a receiver and not something to warm your gloves with.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Also .... THEY DID find a London Bus on the Moon. [=P]


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

According to the Boston Dynamics website - http://www.bostondynamics.com/

Atlas - The Agile Anthropomorphic Robot
Atlas is a high mobility, humanoid robot designed to negotiate outdoor, rough terrain. Atlas can walk bipedally leaving the upper limbs free to lift, carry, and manipulate the environment. In extremely challenging terrain, Atlas is strong and coordinated enough to climb using hands and feet, to pick its way through congested spaces.
Articulated, sensate hands will enable Atlas to use tools designed for human use. Atlas includes 28 hydraulically-actuated degrees of freedom, two hands, arms, legs, feet and a torso.
An articulated sensor head includes stereo cameras and a laser range finder. Atlas is powered from an off-board, electric power supply via a flexible tether.
Several copies of the Atlas robot are being provided as Government Furnished Equipment for the DARPA Robotics Challenge program with delivery scheduled in the summer of 2013.

IF the current video is an accurate picture of the latest model then it seems that they have managed to dispense with the 'tether' - Or maybe, the wonders of modern video manipulation... ? 

Boston Dynamics is currently a division of Google, but they want to sell it - Maybe someone has come back from the future and told them what happens to the owners of the Company...


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Bob. My father always made out he left the bus at Marble Arch. Not his fault they couldn't find it until now.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Seems to me they could be very useful in dangerous situations, for example nuclear installations. Remember those Russian soldiers and air crew trying to clear up the Chernobyl explosion with little more than a sheet of bacofoil as protection.
Just have to make sure when we give them voice communication, we don't give them an Austrian accent and call them 'Arnie.'


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

What's so great about Atlas - I walk like that when I'm pissed, too!

Taff


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll believe it's real when I see it rub its head and pat its belly at the same time.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll believe it's real when it says: "The next guy with a hockey stick that pushes me over is going to find out the difference between combat alloy and blubbery flesh and bone." (MAD)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Just noticed that this is the "Radio Room" thread - is that Robot called Gordon?

John T


----------



## cornishman70 (Feb 27, 2011)

Big bonus for the guy who programs the Robot's retaliation....


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

(Scribe)


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

R651400 said:


> Looks like those are the guys to set up a global warming chain from Venus/Mars all the way to Saturn..


Syd Barrett got there first.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJh9OLlXenM


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

If the dude with the hockey stick was a corner-boy with a crowbar Mr Boston wouldn't be quite so smart, and he would be minus his wallet.

Anyway can he use a top end spanner and play crib?


----------

